# External Cause - Jumping From Car



## Amanda.Kane

Morning Everyone!

I have a debate in my office going on right now in regards to the following:

The HPI states a patient jumped from a moving car to escape the other occupants.

The provider picked code: X83.8XXA (Intentional Self-Harm by Other Specified Means).
I do not agree with that code as she did not jump from the car to hurt herself on purpose.

A coworker of mine was looking at code: V48.1XXA (Car passenger injured in noncollision transport accident in nontraffic accident.
I am not sure about that code as I would take a car accident being something such as rolling your car or other similar events.

I was looking at Y33.XXA (Other specified events, undetermined intent).
But I am not sure if I like that either as the intent was known.

Sometimes external causes can be so frustrating. There is a code for falling out of a grocery cart but not for intentionally jumping from a moving vehicle.

Thanks for any help or ideas you can give!

_Amanda Kane, CPC, CPMA, CEMC, COBGC_


----------



## mitchellde

If I go to keyword fall, then vehicle(in motion) it takes me to V89.9xx- Or motor then goes to V87.8xx- Even though unspecified, I thing either of these are better.


----------



## Amanda.Kane

mitchellde said:


> If I go to keyword fall, then vehicle(in motion) it takes me to V89.9xx- Or motor then goes to V87.8xx- Even though unspecified, I thing either of these are better.



Thanks Debra,

I looked at both of those codes, my only concern with them is the specificity states vehicle accident and from the rest of the chapter it seems that is a vehicle in a accident that affected the driver/passenger/pedestrian, etc.


----------



## mitchellde

The V87.8 specifies non collision, so  I would probably go with it.


----------



## Amanda.Kane

Thanks Debra for your input! I will bring that back to my team.


----------



## Amanda.Kane

I researched the term "Noncollision vehicle accident" and found the following:

Definition Of: Noncollision Crash

Transportation Dictionary BTS Transportation Dictionary 

A class of crash in which the first harmful event does not involve a collision with a fixed object, non-fixed object, or a motor vehicle. This includes overturn, fire/explosion, falls from a vehicle, and injuries in a vehicle. (NHTSA3) 

Going off this definition I think I will be going with my coworkers line of thinking and use V48.1XXA (Non-Collision/Non-Traffic Accident).

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Sundancer

Amanda.Kane said:


> I researched the term "Noncollision vehicle accident" and found the following:
> 
> Definition Of: Noncollision Crash
> 
> Transportation Dictionary BTS Transportation Dictionary
> 
> A class of crash in which the first harmful event does not involve a collision with a fixed object, non-fixed object, or a motor vehicle. This includes overturn, fire/explosion, falls from a vehicle, and injuries in a vehicle. (NHTSA3)
> 
> Going off this definition I think I will be going with my coworkers line of thinking and use V48.1XXA (Non-Collision/Non-Traffic Accident).
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Amanda - Look first at beginning of Chap 20 for the ICD definition of traffic vs non-traffic!!!  Directly under the second heading of *Accidents/ (V00-X58) * you will see definitions of transport vehicles, etc. --See (c) ---"A traffic accident is any vehicle accident occurring on the public highway..."!!  Based on that I would sub-select as Non-collision/Traffic Accident! 

Laurie


----------



## Amanda.Kane

Thank you all for your help! I knew if I posted on here I would get some great advice.

Going with V48.6XXA (Non-Collision/Traffic Accident).


----------



## cindytevis

How about W17.89xA, Y92.810, and Y93.39. This covers Falling from 1 level to another, Car as the place of occurrence, and jumping off as the activity.


----------

